
Developers can run Bash Shell and user-mode Ubuntu Linux binaries on Windows 10 - insulanian
http://DevelopersCanRunBashShellAndUsermodeUbuntuLinuxBinariesOnWindows10
======
xilinx_guy
Bad link. This one works better: [http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-and-
canonical-partner...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-and-canonical-
partner-to-bring-ubuntu-to-windows-10/)

~~~
JdeBP
... which would duplicate
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388418)
.

